# RMEF Salt Lake Chapter Banquet 04/08/17



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

As is the case with most of these events, there are sure to be some awesome prizes given away! Our Chair hopes to give away a gun for every 10 people or so in addition to the other great prizes. Also 3 Big Game permits to be auctioned off, all in the name of a good cause!

Get your seats reserved this week. PM me with any questions.

https://events.rmef.org/m/2017_Salt_Lake_Invitation_11991_blank.pdf

http://www.utahrmef.com/2017-banquets--permits.html

**Maybe this should be in the Great Outdoors section?**


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> As is the case with most of these events, there are sure to be some awesome prizes given away! Our Chair hopes to give away a gun for every 10 people or so in addition to the other great prizes. Also 3 Big Game permits to be auctioned off, all in the name of a good cause!
> 
> Get your seats reserved this week. PM me with any questions.
> 
> ...


I ran a couple searches and the RMEF banquet has been posted in a number of different sections. Last year the announcement was in Big Game. That being said we can put in in Big Game or the Great Outdoors if you like. We can make it a sticky also.

Good luck with the banquet.


----------

